# Bga chips



## Gokhan09 (Dec 19, 2021)

Daha önce lg xd marka bga chip'i duydunuz mu? Sanırım tv kartlarından çıkıyor. 3 kilo almayı düşünüyorum İçinde altın var mı?


----------



## orvi (Dec 19, 2021)

if you don´t write your questions in english, we wont be able to respond to you. everybody here uses english in general to comunicate well, altough a good portion of us are not native speakers.


----------



## Martijn (Dec 19, 2021)

English?


----------



## Gokhan09 (Dec 19, 2021)

Sorry. Have you heard of lg xd brand bga chip before? I think it's coming out of the tv cards. I'm thinking 3 kilos. Is there gold in it?


----------



## orvi (Dec 19, 2021)

Gokhan09 said:


> Sorry. Have you heard of lg xd brand bga chip before? I think it's coming out of the tv cards. I'm thinking 3 kilos. Is there gold in it?


Incinerate one ore two properly to grey-white ash, and inspect for bonding wires inside with magnifying glass or microscope. It could be done very quick


----------



## Gokhan09 (Dec 20, 2021)

What I'm wondering is, do you have any ideas about the lg xd branded bga chip? Is there gold in it?


----------



## Martijn (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm not sure, couldn't find anything on internet. But there is a good chance there are gold bonding wires inside. 
To know for sure: take Orvi's advice and test one. 
Breaking one open and using a jewelers loupe could reveal the aluminum or gold bonding wires. 
Learn to investigate and test what you have.


----------



## texnojnik (Dec 23, 2021)

I had lg xd bga chips in operation, when disassembling I found that despite the appearance, like all bridges, the gold content was less. On some, the substrate was gilded, like everyone else's, on others it resembled a flip-chip design.


----------

